
First Draft of 300-Page Princeton Bitcoin Textbook [pdf] - roymurdock
https://d28rh4a8wq0iu5.cloudfront.net/bitcointech/readings/princeton_bitcoin_book.pdf
======
erubin
Arvind is one of my favorite profs. I look forward to reading it.

------
notroot
Boo. No mention of the [lightning network](lightning.network).

------
nolite
Wow. Is it really that hard to add in a table of contents?

